# Some opinions on what i should do in my master bath



## Bobby Steels (Oct 22, 2008)

how is everyone doing!, first time poster here just wanting some advice or opinions on a master bath I am remodeling

I just started remodeling it & a lot of the wood on the bottom of the walls where the old shower used to be is rotten.  I would like to try to replace all of this myself if possible, but quite frankly i have no clue how to do it.  If anyone could give me any advice or reference me to another site it would be greatly appreciated.  Should i try to do this myself or should i hire a contractor?


----------



## spaz2965 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Bobby,

To take a guess you are on a slab. What I would do is to replace with a treated bottom plate and sister the studs that are there, no you don't really have to sister with treated wood but your bottom plate should be treated. Since your pre-existing bottom plate wasn't treated it started to rot and was moving upward, if that makes any sense. Also the drywall that was there was probably not a moisture drywall  which I would highly recommend you use as you remodel.All of this can be done by you if you take your time and get the knowledge first, it really isn't that hard but the right tools are a big help. Most remodeling can be done with a circular saw and a sawzall, nail gun speed things up but are not a necessity.


----------



## PortlandTradesmen (Nov 29, 2008)

If you haven't done a bathroom remodel before there's a lot of potential to look back at the end of the project and see a list of things that you wish you had done differently. I would at least consult with someone. Some advice here and there and maybe some help at some critical junctures could save you a lot of time and headache.


----------



## dave3717 (Feb 17, 2009)

I definitely recommend hiring a contractor. The damage you have looks to be quite a bit, a good contractor will have the tools and know how to repair this. 

For help in choosing a contractor and a free e-book go to the website listed in my profile.


----------

